# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Hormone Replacements for women, and steroids stacks for mass ~

## kolaking

Dr. Rand McClain on the benefits of TRT therapy for women as well as his opinion on the best stack for mass. https://youtu.be/D7SvUVRRnWw?list=PL...RCps09TDo0qNZ0

----------

